# Drag racing



## keybq (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok here are some photos i took from a drag racing event. it was Ford v other makes. 
Taken at RT66 Drag strip

1)



2)



3)



4)



5)



Ok well here they are tell me what you think of these


----------



## polymoog (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice to see some drag racing pics, I'm hopefully going to see som Top Fuel action in Pomona in a few weeks time 

Re your pics, I'm no pro but this is my humble input : 

1 & 3 - always cool with action pics but the cars could be more in focus.
4 - nice angle/cropping, good colours
5 - nice angle but don't forget to obscure the reg. nr


----------



## keybq (Oct 18, 2008)

this was the first time i ever tried shooting a drag race 
but thanks for the commets


----------



## gsgary (Oct 31, 2008)

Why were you shooting at iso800 and F32 with F stops that small the sharpness of the shot get softer, you could have been at iso200 F11


----------



## budskiphotography (Oct 31, 2008)

remeber to cut waaaay back on your shutter speed, looks kinda goofy when you have tires smoking but not spinning.


----------



## keybq (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks i just thought it was cool that you can have it that in focus


----------



## TUX424 (Oct 31, 2008)

budskiphotography said:


> remeber to cut waaaay back on your shutter speed, looks kinda goofy when you have tires smoking but not spinning.


Ya thats what im saying
and the reasons 1&3 are out of focus is because u weren't panning fast enough


----------



## budskiphotography (Oct 31, 2008)

yep, I just about always shoot at a ss of 125 or less. Your right though the big draw back is panning correctly, I'd say about 25% of my shots are perfect and about 75% are usable. 







wheel spinning and blurred background show motion, the more blur the faster it will seem


----------



## budskiphotography (Oct 31, 2008)

also to add it takes a bit of practice to get it down, best would be to go out to a road race (time attack, drift, club cars) where you have tons of cars to work with passing you all the time.


----------



## keybq (Oct 31, 2008)

yea that was my first time ever trying to pan. I thought they had came out pretty good but yea they are def not perfect


----------



## budskiphotography (Oct 31, 2008)

like I said, keep it up. You got the concept, now go duit.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 31, 2008)

I like to keep the shutter speeds low, just go one day and just shoot panning shots and see how low you can go 

this is 1/40 Whoops


----------



## polymoog (Oct 31, 2008)

You can also try pre focusing on the spot where the car will be, if your auto focus can't keep up. Not a perfect solution but sometimes gives usable results. That's how I got these pics :











As you can see, the front is slightly blurry in the second one so not a 100% success there


----------



## budskiphotography (Oct 31, 2008)

yes... do pre focus! when you get into motorsports on the road courses you learn there lines and the best point to photograph them, so all you have to do is prefocus and wait.


----------



## keybq (Nov 2, 2008)

cool thank you guys for all the help full information


----------

